# Center brace on 37 gallon tank broke



## mjruby (Apr 22, 2012)

The center brace on my 37 gallon tank broke, with dimensions of 30x12x22. Is this something that requires me to empty my tank and fix immediately?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Fix yes, empty tank, no. You can use a bar clamp in place until you repair the brace.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/replacing-top-aquarium-rim-frame-broken-27262.html


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

how did it brake? I'm not sure if this matters, measure how much wider(bow) it is in middle compared to sides.In general most here think braces are there to stop bow and believe they are necassary.Can't say if it's an emergency or not but I would fix or replace top band.Many here have replaced top and created threads detailing replacement.I'm waiting for new top for75g and won't fill till it comes in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It can't sit without you at least doing something though. I would get something temp in place as soon as you can and then get a replacement rim put on. You can do other methods, but the bracing is a necessity. If you don't plan something temp while you wait until you get a new rim, I would drain at least 40%. The added stress from the bulging that will occur will put stress on your seams and you could end up leaking.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

My two cents worth. When I bought my 37G tall tank (same dimensions on top as a 20G long) the previous owner removed the bar in order to run a single glass top. I use my old 20G long single glass top and never had a problem in over a year. Its solid as a rock. I keep water about an inch down from the top due to mystery snails liking to sunbathe but never even considered a brace. My 55G has a brace of course on it. Not sure the fuss but I must be doing something wrong and all is well. Hoop


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The single most important question is why? Did you break it, or did it snap?


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

On the one I have you can tell it was cut off and then sanded nice and smooth on the part you can still see. He ran it for years that way. 
I have had no problems and add large buckets of water at a time during partials and so forth but who knows.



navigator black said:


> The single most important question is why? Did you break it, or did it snap?


----------

